# Tool zum „Zeichnen“ von Websites gesucht



## Lyyran (3. Januar 2004)

Hallo an Alle,

ich suche ein Tool zum „Zeichnen“ von Websites, d.h. ich will das Layout der einzelnen Seiten planen, ohne sie direkt in html zu schreiben. (Also z.B. die Anordnung von Formularfeldern in dynamischen Seiten – aber auch das komplette Designe ect.) Am Ende soll das Ganze in einem Bericht ausgedruckt werden.

Wer so was kennt und mir sagen würde wo, wie ich’s kriege – am besten gratis zum download  – das wär’ toll (’n Link wär’ am tollsten!)

Wer weiß wie man das (wirklich einfach und schnell) mit NetObjects oder Dreamweaver machen kann – auch gut:



Gruß
Lyyran


----------



## josDesign (29. Januar 2004)

Ich weis nur das man im Dreamweaver MX (-2004) in den Layout Modus wechseln kann. Mit dem kann man Quasi "Zeichnen".

Zum Schluß kann man das dann in Tabellen auch wieder konvertieren falls das ganze mit Ebenen realisiert wurde.

lg, josdesign


----------

